

Ask HN: Resume Help - How to list trainable programming languages? - willpower101

I have a skills section where, for example, I would put:
Proficient in Dreamweaver, Expressions web, Wordpress, HTML, &#38; CSS. Working Knowledge of jQuery, AJAX, MAMP, &#38; DRUPAL. (That means I can write HTML from scratch but to do a jQuery slider I have to go lookup the code.)<p>Code experience:
I can install and configure an IDE and fizzbuzz in C, C++, and Python. I can write most things involving basic data structures but I don't have experience beyond that point.<p>How do I list this? I considered maybe listing it under a section called trainable skills?
======
timothytrahan
It depends on your target job. Do you want to be a web developer or a tester?
You would be best looking at the job description, then customizing your resume
to showcase your skills for the role.
\---------------------------------------- timothy.t@twc-j.com Senior
Consultant TradeWinds Consulting Tel: +81. (0)3-6403-4403 Visit:
<http://www.twc-j.com/>

------
ghurlman
I wouldn't put anything on your resume for which you can't answer questions.

~~~
willpower101
hacker news has had several discussions stating 'if you can fizzbuzz you can
get an entry level coding job' so I thought it would be useful. I have a
couple semesters of programming and can answer most questions up through year
two because of continued studies on my own after I changed majors. However I
haven't had any real software development experience. (I'm a new grad.)

I'm applying for jobs in a few areas:

Systems/Network Administration

User Experience Design

Business Analyst or entry lvl at some software dev places

Social Media Management / Communications & Web Design

